# Cabinet Makers/Patternmakers/Rotating Bench Vice?



## Dissolve (21 May 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking fior a vice identical to the one pictured here:







Apparently rutlands used to sell them as a cabinet makers vice but I cannot find any in the UK, Can anyone help me find one?

Thanks


----------



## marcros (21 May 2013)

May be worth searching for carvers chops. 

Bench crafted did a blog post about a week ago which announced they are doing a limited run. I looked at it and thought a shop version would be doable. They said it won't appear on the website. http://benchcrafted.blogspot.co.uk/2013 ... t.html?m=1


----------



## Dissolve (22 May 2013)

marcros":23je5y0a said:


> May be worth searching for carvers chops.
> 
> Bench crafted did a blog post about a week ago which announced they are doing a limited run. I looked at it and thought a shop version would be doable. They said it won't appear on the website. http://benchcrafted.blogspot.co.uk/2013 ... t.html?m=1



Thanks for that! Interesting, I found a site in Germany that sells that exact model for around £130 delivered to the UK. But I hate to think how much less rutlands may have sold it for a few months ago.

If anyone has seen it in the UK for sale please let me know!


----------



## Racers (22 May 2013)

Hi,

This one was mentioned recently http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rot%20vice

Pete


----------



## marcros (22 May 2013)

i wonder whether you could cut a slot into a piece of 4x2, or drill an oversized hole and epoxy in a large washer (with bolt in place), such that you could bolt it down through a dog hole. The washer arrangement would allow you to unclamp, rotate it and reposition, as in the one that you linked to.

To each end of the 4x2, put another piece at right angles, sticking up with a hefty mortice and tenon joint. (so that you effectively have a wide U shape.) Then, using a wedge you could hold your work in place. You may need the odd spacer for shorter workpieces, but that only need be a square cut block. May need a bit of playing about with but it should work.


----------



## AndyT (22 May 2013)

Alec Tiranti, the long-established London carver's supply house sell this






for £187.19 which I guess might be more than you want to pay, but it does look eminently copyable if you wanted to make your own.


----------



## bugbear (22 May 2013)

AndyT":2w834eke said:


> Alec Tiranti, the long-established London carver's supply house sell this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like a mass (*) produced version of the design that Record used to publish in a pamphlet about uses for the their sold-separately vice screws. IIRC the same pamphlet had a fruit press design.

BugBear

(*) I suspect it's one guy in an industrial unit


----------



## AndyT (22 May 2013)

On reflection I think Pete has nailed it - the Axi Parrot vice will give you just as much quick and easy freedom of movement and is very good value. I should know - I've got one!

See also this thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/parrot-vice-t63015.html

and this post https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post737537.html#p737537


----------



## Dissolve (22 May 2013)

Hello, I do like the parrot vice and it's my go to option bit I love the fact the jaws themselves can be angled on the other vice!

Any ingenious ways to make jaws that tilt with the parrot vice?


----------



## AndyT (22 May 2013)

dissolve":hnk0pnq1 said:


> Hello, I do like the parrot vice and it's my go to option bit I love the fact the jaws themselves can be angled on the other vice!
> 
> Any ingenious ways to make jaws that tilt with the parrot vice?



The easiest way would be to use a large wooden handscrew to hold the work, then clamp that in the parrot vice. (Wooden handscrews, having rectangular cross section, are themselves eminently re-clampable and can often be the solution to problems like this.)


----------



## bugbear (22 May 2013)

dissolve":2p14u4ah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking fior a vice identical to the one pictured here:
> 
> ...



Looks like it everybody's favourite Chinese knock off factory at work again. since Rutlands had it as a "Dakota" brand and it's available in USA as "Woodriver" from Woodcraft.

http://guitar-maker.blogspot.co.uk/2012 ... chive.html

Dieter Schmid has it at 119 Euros (with various taxes and shipping to add)

http://www.fine-tools.com/schraub.htm

It appears the original design may be European:

http://www.zkauf.de/ulmia-schraubstock- ... 84076.html

Stew Mac claim that there version is better than the "many copycats" out there, so it looks like Taiwan/China has been busy.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Vises ... _Vise.html

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (22 May 2013)

I couldn't resist trying out a handscrew in the vice. This is what I meant, with a turning blank standing in for some carving and a handscrew made from offcuts using a Chaiwanese threading kit:
















and also with a chunkier Woden handscrew






It feels pretty solid and there's loads of scope for moving round to show all sides. 
So now I have 3-D carving as another thing to get round to!!


----------



## bugbear (22 May 2013)

Handscrews are cool!






(I mean, how else would you plane THAT chamfer?)

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (22 May 2013)

dissolve":v3rua0dx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking fior a vice identical to the one pictured here:
> 
> ...



It turns out to have been around for a while; in the Workbench Book (1987), Landis illustrates the vise, and says the one illustrated is made by the Cambridge Tool Company of Ontario. "Similar vises are manufactured in both West Germany and Taiwan and are available in North America".

BugBear (whose book is in his house, not his office)


----------



## Dissolve (22 May 2013)

bugbear":2zeco17c said:


> dissolve":2zeco17c said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Woahh thanks for the info! I got in touch with rutlands but they were furthest from helpful to be honest. They gave me no indication of how to go about getting hold of one, as if divulging one detail of an item they slapped a "dakota" sticker on and yet no longer sell is going to threaten their sales..

Thanks for the research! I would like to try and find one before settling on the parrot vice but 120 euros plus shipping and tax is a bit high! I just wish I'd bought one a few months ago, I can't remember how much they were in rutlands.


----------



## bugbear (23 May 2013)

dissolve":3azkgzu9 said:


> Woahh thanks for the info! I got in touch with rutlands but they were furthest from helpful to be honest. They gave me no indication of how to go about getting hold of one, as if divulging one detail of an item they slapped a "dakota" sticker on and yet no longer sell is going to threaten their sales..
> 
> Thanks for the research! I would like to try and find one before settling on the parrot vice but 120 euros plus shipping and tax is a bit high! I just wish I'd bought one a few months ago, I can't remember how much they were in rutlands.



Well, America is normally considered cheap for tools, but the WoodRiver vise is $135, Garrett Wade have it at $160, Japan Woodworker is (again) $135.

So I'd say 120 Euros is around what you'd expect...

Rutland's were charging £125, in March 2012:

http://web.archive.org/web/201203070154 ... akers-vice

BugBear


----------

